# restaurer ipad pro v2 depuis v1 impossible



## roquebrune (20 Juin 2017)

J'aiun ipad pro 12.9 version 1 sauvegarde sur itunes et je viens d'acheter un ipad pro 12.9 version 2
impossible de restaurer l'ancien sur le nouveau car il me dit que ce n'est pas compatible , ca fait 2 heures que je tourne en rond, et tout reconfigurer c'est des journees
mon ipad v1 est en 10.3.3 et mon ipad v2 en 10.3.2

comment puis je restaurer cet ipad  merci


----------



## roquebrune (20 Juin 2017)

Bon laissez tomber j'ai tout réinstalle


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Juin 2017)

Il fallait commencer par mettre à jour la V2 pour rendre compatible la sauvegarde de la V1 Très énervant quand on veut jouer le plus vite avec son nouveau joujou, pas vrai?


----------



## roquebrune (29 Juin 2017)

Dans mon cas c'est la v2 qui avait une version plus récente que la v1


----------

